
Apple vows to resist FBI demand to crack iPhone linked to San Bernardino attacks - plhetp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-wants-apple-to-help-unlock-iphone-used-by-san-bernardino-shooter/2016/02/16/69b903ee-d4d9-11e5-9823-02b905009f99_story.html
======
pavornyoh
Big thread running -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11116274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11116274)

~~~
plhetp
Saw that, but this article gives a nice backstory to Apple's letter and why
the FBI thinks this iPhone is significant:

"... the most recent backup took place on Oct. 19, 2015, indicating that
Farook may have intentionally disabled the backup feature."

